# Dini baskı, sömürü, dört duvara tutsak olma ve sosyal eriyiş gibi istenmezlere karşı durulmalıdır.



## kmaro

Can somebody help me to work out the meaning of this sentence please(particularly the underlined words)?

Dini baskı, sömürü, dört duvara tutsak olma ve sosyal eriyiş gibi istenmezlere karşı durulmalıdır.


teşekkürler,


----------



## Rallino

kmaro said:


> Dini baskı, sömürü, dört duvara tutsak olma ve sosyal *eriyiş* gibi *istenmezlere* karşı* durulmalıdır.*



It is a must to *stand* against the *unwanted** acts* such as the influence of religion, the exploitation, being imprisoned and social *melting*.


*melting* = "erimek" means to melt. I think it's a reference to social disappearance, or simple melting away.


----------



## vatrahos

In this sense of _erimek_, I think we would say "dissolution" in English ("social dissolution", or better yet, "dissolution of social networks").

p.s., can I just ask a couple questions about the forms to make sure I understand them?

*eriyiş* is the verbal noun form (-[y]Iş), right? This form turns verbs into nouns that describe that action, like *giriş* = entrance (girmek); *geliş* = advent (gelmek); *açılış* = opening (açılmak).

*istenmezler*, I think,is a combination of *isten*  + *mez*, meaning "they are not wanted."  But I guess that this form can also become a noun phrase, since they put a dative* (-e)* at the end. Is there something that I'm missing? Is it okay just to put case endings on the end of verbs and thus turn them into nouns? Can you help me understand this?


----------



## Rallino

istenmez, as a noun form doesn't exist at all, it's one of those words that seem to be invented. The correct form for this sentence should be: istenmeyenlere. Or at least this way it sounds much nicer.
İstenmez is a verb. As a noun it sounds horrible to my ears

I didn't understand your question very good, but I think it forms a verbal phrase all the time.

istemez = he / she / it doesn't want.
iste*n*mez --> passive: it's not wanted.

Tanımadığımız kişilerden para istenmez.

literally: the money isn't wanted from the people we don't know.

it means, 
we shouldn't ask for money from the people we don't know.


----------



## vatrahos

Yes, I was just asking why this sentence had used "istenmezler [+e]" when it seemed like a _verb_ to me, not a noun.

Your suggestion, "istenmeyenlere" (the -[y]An participle), makes much more sense. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## bendeniz

Actually there should be used *istenmeyen şeylere*(or öğelere, unsurlara). *istenmeyenlere* is true, too maybe. but it sounds not good to my ear.* istenmez* is a bad using form. I didnt understand firstly.


----------



## veronica55

the word "istenmezlere" here exactly refers to "to the things that are not wanted" dativ case, passive, negative and plural. The owner of the sentence is only using this word for poetrical, creative reasons. Although it's true gramaticaly, seldomly used in general speech or text.


----------



## Rallino

I don't think it's correct at all. However we DO see this kind of uses here and there. For my part, I wouldn't even use it in a written context because there are much better ways to make a sentence poetic. We can of course understand what it's refering to but I'd never encourage the people who are learning turkish to use it.


----------



## Volcano

kmaro said:


> Can somebody help me to work out the meaning of this sentence please(particularly the underlined words)?
> 
> Dini baskı, sömürü, dört duvara tutsak olma ve sosyal eriyiş gibi istenmezlere karşı durulmalıdır.
> 
> 
> teşekkürler,



*We must stand up to the undesired things like religious press and exploitation, being captured among four walls, and social collapse. *


----------

